# Bucks Co. PA Pond Bass



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2007)

Fished this morning and early afternoon at Lake Towhee and a small pond near Doylestown, PA

Caught this nice bass on my first cast:

FOR THE CONTEST:


----------

